# Model number needed for MTD Yard Machine 20hp/46" LT with b&s 461707-0143 E1-9911295



## grymace (Jun 20, 2020)

Hi forum,

I came across a used yard machines 20hp LT with 46" 3 blade deck, that needs a PTO belt. Unfortunately, the model number has fallen off of the seat. Can anyone assist?

Thanks in advance.


----------

